
"Shockingly Pink" Dolphin Surfaces - nickb
http://madmariner.com/news/story/PINK_DOLPHINS_ALBINO_DOLPHINS_RARE_110507_AP
======
alaskamiller
Because this is important hacker news.

~~~
myoung8
It's still interesting. Reminds me of The Black Swan.

